

Connect to #openerp, #odoo in your application with ERPpeek - matrixise
http://wirtel.be/posts/en/2014/06/13/using_erppeek_to_discuss_with_openerp/

======
matrixise
Hi all, If you are using OpenERP, Odoo, I need your feedback to improve this
series. Thank you so much.

Stephane

